# Swedish: Meaning of "Lund-" in a surname



## Arkalai

hello

is there any specific definition for Lund in a surname? Especially when put before another short word

thanks


----------



## USB-anslutning

The meaning of "grove" doesn't change when it's in a surname, as far as I know. Names like "Lundberg" just mean lund "grove" + berg ("mountain"), literally grove mountain.


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

Do you have any specific name you are wondering about? Even on its own, Lund in a surname would mean 'grove'. The name of the city of Lund, on the other hand, is said to come from the same word, although someone has also suggested it was named after London...

/Wilma


----------



## Arkalai

specifically the name Lundmark, and I was asking because I also know other names with Lund-, such as Lundgren. I wondered if it had any significance to the name, like the patronymic  -sson put at the end of a surname.


----------



## USB-anslutning

lund = grove
mark = ground, land
gren = branch

Lundmark = grove land, a place with one or many groves essentially
Lundgren = grove branch


----------



## Arkalai

nice to know, tack så mycket


----------



## Lugubert

In any language, the "literal" meaning of names will seldom if ever be considered. On hearing the world's most common surname 李 (li3), nobody but perhaps beginner learners of Chinese would think of plums.


----------



## JeanJean

Lund...isn´t that an open place in a forest? Where there are no trees? Icould be wrong


----------



## Wilma_Sweden

JeanJean said:


> Lund...isn´t that an open place in a forest? Where there are no trees? Icould be wrong


Yes, you are mistaken. 
What you are describing is not a grove, it's a glade or clearing.

Lund/grove is a small group of trees, a 'mini-forest', which are usually naturally grown.


----------



## AutumnOwl

The Swedish word for glade/clearing is glänta, which for some reason haven't been used as surname.


----------

